# Final Fantasy XI



## Woodfoot (Jan 23, 2008)

Just bought off ebay Final Fantasy XI for the XBOX 360 but is it any good and anything i need to know?

Who else has it or has had it?

Thanks


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never played it, but I know some people who have. Apparently there's quite a bit of grinding, and as it's an online game, there's a monthly subscription.

From what I've heard about it, it's supposed to be very good, though.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 23, 2008)

grinding?? if its good i'll have a go but i do have COD4 to fall back on and i bought Oblivion as well


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Grinding: Grind (gaming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Basically forcing yourself to level up to access other features in the game.

---

On the subject of Oblivion - be prepared for a few hours of pur confusion when you start. Rather than lead you by the hand, Oblivion throws you straight into the thick of things, so it can be quite disorientating... but you can easily get into it and spend 300 hours playing it. I've played 150 hours so far, and I'm only on the third main mission quest. 

Plus for the 360 you can download all the expansions and Shivering Isles, which I can't yet... bloody Bethesda. Release Shivering Isles for Europe, damnit!

I might be forced to go out and buy the GotY edition, just so I can play Shivering Isles with all the downloadable content.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks Lenny 

Fantastic graphics but what a pain to register and install on the 360!!


----------



## roomcoom (Feb 9, 2008)

For Final Fantasy 11 Cheats Final Fantasy 11 Gil Dupes and Final Fantasy XI Guides go to www exploitsrus com


----------

